# Così va il mondo.



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Zona, io me la ricordo bene la tua storia. Ecco cosa intendevo... Non sparire ancora però, sei una persona con la quale è sempre arricchente confrontarsi.

veramente Zona da spunti per riflettere.. non tanto per quel poco, pochissimo che racconta, ma più che altro per la posizione in cui si è messo.
Parla d'amore!!!!!
ed è un bastardo traditore!!!!
capirete che allora, a noi cornutazzi... (Annuccia non ti sentire subito tirata in ballo), la cosa fa alquanto riflettere.
pieni di amor proprio e considerazioni, ci ritroviamo a giustificare pure lui e tutta la sua categoria... ma in fondo si parla di amore.

Chissà cosa avremmo risposto al nostro diretto interessato, boh?

certo che proprio non si può parlare.. se dici che il terzo c'entra, subito il Gekino si arrabbia e non vuol sentir parlar
di colpe... lui passava di lì per caso.

Se allora provi a prendertela con il coniuge di turno, lo stronzo vero... no, non puoi!

Arriva Chiara e farfalla, che da ottime traditrici e pianificate quale sono, ti fanno capire che pure loro non c'entrano un cazzo.. perchè sempre sono state chiare e limpide...
solo scopate, sentimento mordi e fuggi... maritino in casa... cazzo c'entrano loro?

Dura la vita dei traditi.. non resta se proprio vogliamo che prendercela con noi stessi...
Annuccia a quando una bella litigata tra te,me, ultimo, kiko, tardito77, diletta.. e tanti altri?
possiamo sempre rinfacciarci le colpe più meschine...
loro starebbero a guardare.

p.s. _bella gente_... non si può sentire!!!!

Spider


----------

